# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  VB6 Pixel ruler & screenshot editor

## wwolf

Many years ago, at the time of VB4, I developed a small application for my own use. Later I offered it as freeware on my homepage. Now I decided to release the source code for it. As I said, this is partly 20 years old and new source code from me, spiked with sources from different internet sources (also some from VbForums).

I personally still use the tool today, especially since I expanded it to a small image editor for screenshots in the meantime. What can be done with it can be seen in the online documentation. All images there were created with the pixel ruler. Also interesting for VB developers: There is only one exe and no other dependencies. Apart from the VB runtime used and some API functions (e.g. GDI+) everything is open VB source code!

pixlin.zip

----------


## xxdoc123

very good

----------


## georgekar

@wwolf

For toolbar UserControl, I change the property AutoRedraw to True, to avoid flickering (Windows 10 Pro).

The menu is German type, so I have to change it to more suitable Greek or English.

The Text tool isn't Unicode so this has to change (I can do that)

*The textbox can't moved with the middle button (I check it with exe also).*

*ToolTips can't open with position < 0,  they adjust to 0 horizontal. My second screen is at the left, which isn't primary so has negative x values.*

The ruler adjust to main screen, and can be moved anywhere. So I have to use info for screens and adjust the size for vertical/horizontal option according the screen where the mouse pointer enable the ruler.

----------


## georgekar

The tooltip problem is from VB6, when the control has a tooltip and placed in a User Control then there is a hidden limit for only positive coordinates to open the tooltip, so the coordinate constrain to zero and we see tooltip align in the left border in the primary screen.

----------


## wwolf

> @wwolf
> 
> For toolbar UserControl, I change the property AutoRedraw to True, to avoid flickering (Windows 10 Pro).


It's ok, you can do it that way. I forgot that.




> The menu is German type, so I have to change it to more suitable Greek or English.
> The Text tool isn't Unicode so this has to change (I can do that)


I need the program only in German and do not need Unicode for it. Maybe I will translate it to english sometime. There is probably not much to do.




> The textbox can't moved with the middle button (I check it with exe also).


This is only possible as the text box is in edit mode. After the text is included in the image, this is no longer possible.




> ToolTips can't open with position < 0,  they adjust to 0 horizontal. My second screen is at the left, which isn't primary so has negative x values.


I can't reproduce that here with my screens. Windows positions the tooltip, I don't do anything there. I just set the .tooltiptext property in the program.


Thanks for the feedback...

----------


## georgekar

I can't move the editbox at edit mode using the middle button. Are you sure that the middle button works on Windows 10? (I check my mouse and I can get reading for middle mouse button).

----------


## SomeYguy

Very nice. Thank you for sharing  :Smilie: .

----------

